# New Betta chasing Neon Tetras



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

I just got a new Betta tonight (Shadow) and I could only put him in a tank with neon tetras. Hes chasing them around and also biting my new snail. Hes also really scared of me whenever I come to the tank. Is there anything I can do to make him get along with them? will he grow out of it or will he chase and flare at them all the time?


----------



## jord388 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've done a fair bit of research about betta's and neon's, some betta's get along straight away, some have an initial chase and anger but once the betta realises that the neon's are faster and he can't catch them, he may give in or he may chase them forever.. It's all on the individual betta. However, the fact he even attacks the snail is a sign that he may be very aggressive and simply not tolerate any tank mates. If i were you, I'd keep a close eye for the next day or two and see if he calms down, if not you may need to find a new tank/home for either the neons or betta...

good luck!


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Personally I would give the betta his own tank. The quick moving neons can stress him out. You can give it time though to let him adjust. After being alone in a little cup and now seeing other fish and the snail he's probably more curious than aggressive since my one betta did that with my snail, then after a while he backed off when he realized there was nothing he could do. So give him time to adjust, if not he needs his own tank.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Yup, all depends on the betta. Some have no issues right off the bat, while others calm down after a little while. Still others won't tolerate anything else with them. Give it a couple of days to find out which your betta is, and proceed as needed.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

So its day to and ive probobly watched the tank for %40 precent of the day. (I have nothing else better to do, its a blizzard out there!) I haven't seen him attack anything or even flare once! My snail also came out of his shell for the first time and im happy hes not dead! I also have another question, whenever I put my finger next to the tank, he jolts away and does a lap around the tank. While hes doing the lap, if hes about to touch anything, he jolts away the same way and does a mini circle and then continues his lap. Should I be worried? Ive never had this experience with new bettas before and im starting to get worried.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he'll be ok. He's probably still adjusting to his new tank and co inhabitants.


----------



## Jack Lantern (Jan 3, 2014)

He probably wasn't used to customer traffic at his display stand. 

If putting a finger on the glass stresses him, then don't do it? What will eventually happen is he will get accustomed to your face/finger = food, and eventually learn to relax but this will come at his pace.

Just let nature take it's course, each betta have varying personalities, yours is no different.


----------



## Srthrush19 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, I got some tetras yesterday and I put them in my tank with my male betta. I’ve noticed that he keeps chasing them around the tank. I’m worried because I don’t want him to get confused.. I’ve been keeping an eye on it. I thought you could put neon tetras with Bettas? I’ll wait a couple more days and see if he stops chasing them but if not I guess I need to take the tetras out. Any advice??


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

All of my bettas first started out being afraid of my finger, but I started hand feeding them and now they all follow my finger looking for food and my betta Alarik even lets me pet him in the water! He likes to rub up against my hand like a cat haha


----------



## Weeha (Jan 29, 2020)

It's likely he is chasing them because he has claimed that tank as his territory already. It would be better if you had gotten the tetras first and then put a betta in. That way, if it doesnt have an aggressive personality he will maybe find a small spot to claim but otherwise be good with the community.


----------



## FisheZ (Jan 29, 2020)

The Betta Will Eventuality Give In That The He Is Slower Than The Tetras,
And They Will Get Along Quickly After That, I Have A 20g With A Male Betta And A Couple Of Tetras But They Did The Same Thing, But It Ended Very Quickly After That, But I Haven’t Ever Had A Problem With My Betta Attacking My Snail, He Could Be A Overly Aggressive Betta, I’d Keep A Good Eye On The Betta For About 1-2 Days, If It Still Keeps Happening You Might Want To Get Another Tank, There Are Some Cheap 5gs And 5gs Are Great For Bettas, Good Luck On The Tetras Snails & Bettas.


----------

